#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Design software Intergraph Intools

## subramanian.R

Hi can anbody upload Intergraphs Intools.

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## piyapan

Thank you

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thank you

----------


## Tamaiti

thank you

----------


## sridhar

thank you

----------


## Tamaiti

Thank you

----------


## subhashjai48

hiiiiiiiiiii!

----------


## piterq

thank you

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

The Download link is not available. Can the link be mentioned again.
Thanks.
Sajid

----------


## cybersoul

? 
The person who started the thread is requesting for the link , so thats why the link is not mentioned/available.ppl love to say "thanku" thats why they are saying it ;-)




> Hi can anbody upload Intergraphs Intools.

----------


## luckyankit

Can ne1 plz upload here PDS 7.0... since 8.0 version ***** is still not available....

----------


## rkv24365

hi brothers
is there any body who can upload PDS 8 FOR ME . I SHALL B VERY MCH THNKFUL

----------


## bctian

when can we have this software link  :Smile: 

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## wessim

hello every body i am dowloading intregraph pds 8.0 with his ***** so could any body advise me how to upload it to share with every body

----------


## vadivel415

please send the down load link

----------


## arf929

Please could someone write down the download link again
Thanks

----------


## ameer

> hello every body i am dowloading intregraph pds 8.0 with his ***** so could any body advise me how to upload it to share with every body



 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fet switch

where is the link to download intools
thnx ya gama3a

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi

Where is the download link for Intools ?

J

----------


## technocrat

Everybody understand Inergraph INTOOLS or now a days the same software named with more features as Smart Plant Instrumentation (SPI) is  used by Instrument Design engineers. This software different from PDS sftware which is specially meant for mecahical desginers and that also now replaced with latest software Smart Plant 3D.

If any body have INTOOLS or SPI pls can share with us. Thanks in adv.

----------


## suraj

Can any one upload intergraph intools/provide link

Thankx in advance

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## kris_ndls

thanks

----------


## jrajesh82

hi i am also looking for intools software.. plz help us..
tks.

----------


## bagero

thxxxxxxxx

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## nadis.hussain

We have license Key of Intergraph  Smart Plant 3D Suit v 8.0 2007

Intergraph  Smart Plant 3D Suit v 8.0 2007

Smart Plant Explorer , Smart Plant 3D v07004005 ,Smart Plant Foundation v3080026 ,Smart Plant Instrumentation v8000045 ,
 Smart Plant P&ID v5000033 , Smart Plant Review v6010015

If any one need any modules license key contact Me
softareps.team@gmail.com
softwareps.team@yahoo.com
software.problem.solution@gmail.com

Note: 
===== 

1) Dear Readers, do not put any replies here. SoftwarePS will not check any replies here on the forum. 

Please, use our email address: software.problem.solution@gmail.com, softwareps.team@gmail.com 

2) If you could not find any reply from us in your inbox.. Please, check ur spam mail folder.

----------


## technocrat

i am already registered, and log in, but still links are not visible why so?

----------


## annes878

thxxxxxxxxx

----------


## johnzrw

Thank you.

----------


## samefilip

Thank you

----------


## EvOx

thxs

----------


## wolfnigth00

thank you

----------


## samefilip

Thank You

----------


## wolfnigth00

where are the link

----------


## dmiros

Thank you

----------


## ramesh2008

pls send intools download link.

tks
r

----------


## backspace

Thank you

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## ramesh2008

hi,
how to seen intools link, when. i am trying.
thks

----------


## mohammed123

Where is the link

----------


## spkool

license file please foe pdms 11.6......spkool@rediffmail.com

----------


## mohammed123

where is the link give the download link

----------


## kam.nej

thankyou

----------


## mrkssastry

I am yet to find the link to Intools software.  I am very new to this website & found it extremely useful.  I thank Moh. Elhagar for his excellent efforts in administering this site.  Really an excellent job.

----------


## jdb4667

Please can somebody sent me the link for Intools.

Thanku

----------


## sirluu

thanhk

----------


## mohammed123

please mail me the link to mohammed.ie@gmail.com

----------


## hammadhashim

these pplzz are idiotss.dont know why they are saying sooo manyy thankyousssssss................................

----------


## mohammed123

where is the link to download the software

----------


## mohammed123

why r u thanking

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## karthikesan

thank you

----------


## mohammed123

where is the link

----------


## kalimuthueie

Hello,

any body having IN Tool software,
please send the link to my mail : kalimuthu.eie@gmail.com

----------


## viver

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank u for sending me illusion link

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi everyone, I have uploaded some tutorials on pds piping designer, please feel free to check the link. Hope it helps.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## farzadrezaei

thanks

----------


## kumfuamor

Need Intergraph INtools v6.0 with Training Manual? Contact me.

kumfuamor@yahoo.com

----------


## gsubbu_68

hi gents,

i am also looking for intergraph intool latest version

----------


## agusyulianto

Hii everybody,

I don't know where is the link ( Intools ).

Thank uuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

already pds v8 you can find in the arti

----------


## luner

Thank you

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## luner

where can  download  SmartPlant Instrumentation?
thanks!SmartPlant Instrumentation?

----------


## fishalone

thank you.

----------


## hgbee

Can I have download link of intool?

thanks

----------


## bugmenot1

PROCAD.2D.DESIGNER 2010 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dmikbal

where is the link?

can you send me the link to dmikbal@yahoo.com

many thx before

----------


## labanie85

please. can you post the link intools again. 
thank you.

----------


## gsubbu_68

Hi gents,
  Where is the intergraph Intool link.if you have please send me the link to following my mail
gsubbu_68@rediffmail.com

thanks

----------


## hacklers

where the link brother,,
i need this software

thank you,,,

----------


## trimonline

so many thank's but i still not seen the intools link  even  the out date version.

and i will say it again,,,

thank you..


ps:where are links

----------


## markfoy

Pls send  me the link to intool or SPI
thanks markfoy12@yahoo.com

----------


## yaswanth.a

needed intools

----------


## shakmed

Is there any moderator to this thread? 



Not seeing wats going on here? Except one or two meaningful posts, all others r vomiting thanks for nothing. Pl close this thread.See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## Arulananthan

Can any one send the link to download Intools 
at arulando@yahoo.com

----------


## rnc

where is links to download????

----------


## Salic

Thank you




> ? 
> The person who started the thread is requesting for the link , so thats why the link is not mentioned/available.ppl love to say "thanku" thats why they are saying it ;-)

----------


## naarai

thanks

----------


## HMADIAN

Anyone plz can upload intergraph intools ???? I really need this software.. Or send it to my mail  hmadian@gmail.com

----------


## whiteron

Can any one send the link to download Intools 
at whiteronyaf@naver.com

----------


## asseddik

Please Share INtools 
Thank you

----------


## ghosttang123

thanku，hi！！

----------


## prabhu0487

A Good news for u all ............ Intools, SPI, Bently I&W, Aveva Instrumentation going to see a tuff competitor .........

Its none other than Autodesk soon it is going to release Autocad Instrumentation & Electrical 3D (Panel Designing ) ..............

Autodesk will be 100000000000000 times better than these Intools, SPI, Bently I&W, Aveva Instrumentation. Lets wait for Autodesk

----------


## Salic

Yes, My dear friend i know what you are saying but, INtools is something what we need it now for projects . I am once agains asking The Becker only goy on this forum who was sheared IN Tools V7. To upload again links (it is two of them) so that he can make a day for 1000 people of this forum.

Thank you

----------


## cologol

me too

----------


## HMADIAN

HE WILL NOT make a day for 1000 people of this forum, BUT FOR 100000000000000000000000000000000000000 AS MINIMUM

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## HMADIAN

what's with this software? why we cannot do it? anyone have any news about intools?

----------


## kumfuamor

> what's with this software? why we cannot do it? anyone have any news about intools?



The reasons why this software is very much "in demand" and ********:

1. No demo being offered by the company itself
2. Dabase centered software, meaning it needs another third party software to run it e.g. oracle, sql, etc.
3. used mostly by large company especially in oil & gas industry
4. very expensive
5. software protection is very hard (but not hard for revese engineers if the price is right)

 :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## prabhu0487

Cool Guys 3 more months only ............

Autocad Instrumentation to be released it has all features of SPI, Aveva Instrumentation & Intools and it does not need 3rd party database support................

I am sure that Aveva Instrumentation and Intools will be thrown away ..........

----------


## jakapratama

> The reasons why this software is very much "in demand" and ********:
> 
> 1. No demo being offered by the company itself
> 2. Dabase centered software, meaning it needs another third party software to run it e.g. oracle, sql, etc.
> 3. used mostly by large company especially in oil & gas industry
> 4. very expensive
> 5. software protection is very hard (but not hard for revese engineers if the price is right)



Point. 4 and .5 both are true.
BTW, what price are you talking about? :kidding:
This forum is not for trading, right?

----------


## soundararajan_1

hi

i need sp3d software please send to my mail id soundararajan_1@yahoo.co.in

thank

----------


## aidini

It would be highly appreciated If anyone could sent me the link to my Email : golmikh@gmail.com

----------


## kilroy

This is a waste of time. i have finished reading all the threads regarding this Intools, and still i cant find the link.
It just pisses me..Crap!

----------


## mengazaa

thank you

----------


## Salic

Guys i have found and updated software in Tread Smart Plant Enterprise 2007 by The Breaker. One year search finally ended. Problem is there is no installation procedure. I would be thankful if you would make it and post it.

Best regards,

----------


## sameerahmed

Does anyone have Intools latest version

Could you please share this

sameer@petrochemengg.com.pk

----------


## afshin1320

hi i am also looking for intools software.. plz help us..
tks.

----------


## sameerahmed

any update ?

See More: Design software Intergraph Intools

----------


## starrise

Hi Anybody having Intools V6?..........
Thanking you....................

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prabhu0487

@solution 

what are u coming to say we need to buy lic from u is that ur need please mail me the amount u need, manikandan_prabhu@hotmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## acay

thank you

----------

